# Hiker killed in tragic accident on Boulder Loop Trail



## MichaelJ (Oct 23, 2007)

A very sad accident and a reminder to always be aware of our surroundings as the most unexpected could happen at any time...



> When Brian Wood and Stine Rossel sat on a fallen tree at the top of a crest, they thought they had found the perfect perch to view the fall colors.
> Wood said he "scooted over" to be closer to his new wife, then heard a snapping sound - the tree breaking at its roots. In a flash, the part of the tree where they were sitting shifted, sending the couple tumbling down the hill. The tree rolled down on top of them, slamming into Rossel's head and knocking her unconscious.



The full article is here.


----------



## X-Linked (Dec 17, 2007)

That sucks.  That is why you should rope to something definitely sturdy.  I personally never use rope and free climb always.  Just have to move quickly at the sound of anything not staying still.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 18, 2007)

Absolutely. It's extra sad because it's an introductory/beginner hiking trail, where you just wouldn't expect lethal dangers. I've sat on fallen trees more times than I can count, and in far more dangerous scenarios, and this poor woman lost her life just sitting down to take in the view.


----------

